# To Vent Or Not To Vent?



## TeamCyBo (Oct 22, 2011)

I saw a quick tip yesterday about making a screen cover for the dump tube from the Black/Gray tanks. This is supposed to let them air out during storage. Is this a good thing or not? Since I saw this, I have read that it is basically split in opinions. Is this a good thing to do, and if so is there a cap you can buy or just get a cap and drill it out? Also, if I do not vent, is there a procedure about leaving some sort of fluid in the tanks to keep it ready for the next camping trip. I have read that Calgon water softner is good for this. We don't have any problems other than the usual mis-reads on the level gauge, but I read that this is a common problem anyway. I'm just looking for preventative measures.

What are your thoughts and suggestions?

Thanks,
Bo


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

TeamCyBo said:


> I saw a quick tip yesterday about making a screen cover for the dump tube from the Black/Gray tanks. This is supposed to let them air out during storage. Is this a good thing or not? Since I saw this, I have read that it is basically split in opinions. Is this a good thing to do, and if so is there a cap you can buy or just get a cap and drill it out? Also, if I do not vent, is there a procedure about leaving some sort of fluid in the tanks to keep it ready for the next camping trip. I have read that Calgon water softner is good for this. We don't have any problems other than the usual mis-reads on the level gauge, but I read that this is a common problem anyway. I'm just looking for preventative measures.
> 
> What are your thoughts and suggestions?
> 
> ...


hi there is a cap you can buy that has holes in it mone is a bright yellow in color. and i bought it at the rv store.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm not sure I understand where you're talking about, but I think you mean the drain cap where you hook up the hose. The tanks are both vented up through the roof. Some people leave the drain valves open for winter storage to let the tanks air out. Others think it's better to leave some liquid and anti-freeze in the tanks, to lubricate the seals on the valves. I leave my tanks as empty as possible, but close the valves.

Don't know if any of this info helps with your question!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I would suggest capped and closed. If you have a quickie flush or like item, at the end of the season thorouhly rinse the tank. You may also wish on your last trip of the season, to add 10 lbs of ice to the empty tank. On the drive home the ice moving in the tank will help to scrub the inside of the tank. Dump at a local dump station or campground for a small fee or perbaps free of charge.

When you winterize add rv anti-freeze, some water and a mild dose of tank treatment. This will keep the tank from freezing, help your seals and continue the break down of any remaining solids.

On your first trip of the year, simply dump. Spray silicone is also good for your seals and your slide gaskets.

Its a good question!

Eric


----------



## TeamCyBo (Oct 22, 2011)

egregg57 said:


> I would suggest capped and closed. If you have a quickie flush or like item, at the end of the season thorouhly rinse the tank. You may also wish on your last trip of the season, to add 10 lbs of ice to the empty tank. On the drive home the ice moving in the tank will help to scrub the inside of the tank. Dump at a local dump station or campground for a small fee or perbaps free of charge.
> 
> When you winterize add rv anti-freeze, some water and a mild dose of tank treatment. This will keep the tank from freezing, help your seals and continue the break down of any remaining solids.
> 
> ...


Thanks Eric and the rest for the good info. I think I will leave dump tube capped. The more that I think about it, I don't want any waste drying up and hardening. We here in the S.E. don't really have an "end of the season". We pretty much camp year round







I have read about the ice trick and will try that and the silicone spray seems like a good idea also. The level sensors are another thing that ticked me off on our last trip, but as I said that seems to be a common problem. We set up and I just went thru the check list and checked the levels and the black tank showed 1/3. We haven't even used it yet. After dumping on the end of the trip it went back to "0". We will give these ideas a try and see where it goes.

I also want to move the spare tire, but that is whole different ball of wax, lol.

Thanks again,
Bo


----------



## wiscoheels (Oct 24, 2009)

I have left the cap closed as the tanks have anti-freeze. In the spring I drain it out and then add Calgon in the tanks. I take the camper out and the calgon has worked, at least it appears so. I also do add treatment to the tanks to keep the valves lubricated.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

For me I drain all tanks and leave all tank valves open and the cap off. There will be a trace of anti freeze in the tanks. I have never had an issue with the tanks.


----------



## TeamCyBo (Oct 22, 2011)

wiscoheels said:


> I have left the cap closed as the tanks have anti-freeze. In the spring I drain it out and then add Calgon in the tanks. I take the camper out and the calgon has worked, at least it appears so. I also do add treatment to the tanks to keep the valves lubricated.


Wiscoheels, by "treatment" do you mean the Calgon or is there something else? I've also learn that Calgon is expensive and a great substitute is Arm & Hammer Washing Soda. It has the Sodium Carbonate as the number one ingredient and adds a little soap to boot to clean as well. Sounds like a winner to me. What's your thoughts?

Bo


----------



## wiscoheels (Oct 24, 2009)

The 'treatment' I add is in the black tank deoderizer and the gray tank deoderizer. I don't recall what I have used but the treatment comes with an additive to lubricate the parts on the valve, at least that what it says on the package. I order the treatment from Camping World. The Calgon is not too expensive and the DW uses it around the house so we have it handy. What I have read is that it can coat the tanks to make things less likely to stick. If we go 'seasonal' this year or next, may come up with a different plan since we won't be taking the camper out on the road. Good camping to those who are able to this winter! We are have freezing rain and snow now in WI.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

TeamCyBo said:


> I also want to move the spare tire, but that is whole different ball of wax, lol.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Bo


You might be interested in what I did with my spare tire. Here is a link to my spare tire mod


----------



## TeamCyBo (Oct 22, 2011)

duggy said:


> I also want to move the spare tire, but that is whole different ball of wax, lol.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Bo


You might be interested in what I did with my spare tire. Here is a link to my spare tire mod
[/quote]
Very nice mod. I just got back from the storage place, beleive it or not, where I was moving the spare off the bumper. I chose to move it under the battery mount in the front. Here's what I did. I wanted a winch system but wasn't sure how best to do this. While surfing the net I googled spare tire winch and ebay popped up. So I looked around and noticed that most of what I was seeing was replacement units for vehicles. This gave me the idea of trying the one on my Explorer. So I took it off and mounted it on my battery rack frame and moved the tire up front, cranked it up and presto it works. Snug up against the frame like it was made for it. Ground clearance was a concern so I measured prior to mounting the winch and found that I have about 14 in. of clearance. If it didn't work, I just put the winch back on the Explorer no prob. Now all I have to do is find a winch at a salvage yard to replace it. I figure about $25 for everything. And I can open the rear hatch as many times as I want to with NO obstructions








I will post some pics when I get them.

Thanks though for your comment and suggestion. I think we were both after the same thing. Getting the spare off the bumper, lol.

Bo


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

TeamCyBo said:


> I also want to move the spare tire, but that is whole different ball of wax, lol.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Bo


You might be interested in what I did with my spare tire. Here is a link to my spare tire mod
[/quote]
Very nice mod. I just got back from the storage place, beleive it or not, where I was moving the spare off the bumper. I chose to move it under the battery mount in the front. Here's what I did. I wanted a winch system but wasn't sure how best to do this. While surfing the net I googled spare tire winch and ebay popped up. So I looked around and noticed that most of what I was seeing was replacement units for vehicles. This gave me the idea of trying the one on my Explorer. So I took it off and mounted it on my battery rack frame and moved the tire up front, cranked it up and presto it works. Snug up against the frame like it was made for it. Ground clearance was a concern so I measured prior to mounting the winch and found that I have about 14 in. of clearance. If it didn't work, I just put the winch back on the Explorer no prob. Now all I have to do is find a winch at a salvage yard to replace it. I figure about $25 for everything. And I can open the rear hatch as many times as I want to with NO obstructions








I will post some pics when I get them.

Thanks though for your comment and suggestion. I think we were both after the same thing. Getting the spare off the bumper, lol.

Bo








[/quote]

Sounds like you came up with a great solution. Our tire has been under the trailer for 1 1/2 seasons. I've never needed the spare, and I can't begin to count how many times I would have had to swing it out of the way, if it was still mounted on the bumper.


----------



## TeamCyBo (Oct 22, 2011)

Here are a few pics after the mod.

























Bo


----------

